# 50d & 430ex off-camera



## score04w (Aug 17, 2010)

I been reading a couple sites and im getting a little confused.  I recently purchased a speedlite 430ex II to pair with my 50d.  The main reason why i bought it was so i could use it off camera.  Without completely breaking the bank, how can i get the flash off-camera.  To i buy a cheap hot shoe, and a pc cord?












mpex.com

Im trying to build my gear up, and would love your input.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## cfusionpm (Aug 17, 2010)

Cheap eBay radio triggers work wonders. They are extremely inexpensive and work fine. My friend ordered a set for like 20$ from some random chinese seller. Set came with trigger and three recievers. No channel separation, battery compartments needed to be taped, and it took him three weeks to get, but hey, thats $20 vs $200+.

Here's a decent set I found off a quick search: Off-camera Wireless Remote Radio Flash Trigger Kit +3Rx - eBay (item 280499779692 end time Aug-27-10 02:04:42 PDT)


----------



## Taylor510ce (Aug 17, 2010)

Canon makes a wireless trigger for the hotshoe ( its steep though, probably around $200 I think. ) that I believe will work with your 430 because the 430 already has a built in wireless sensor. ( the 7D has built in trigger so if you got a 7D you wouldn't need anything else. )


EDIT:  http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/164264-REG/Canon_2478A002.html#features


----------



## score04w (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I'm gonna go with the ebay set. If it doesn't work its only 35, not a big loss.


----------



## 786soul (Aug 17, 2010)

I've got the exact setup you're looking for. 

I purchased a set of ebay triggers for about $40CAD and they work perfectly. Haven't had a misfire with the set I've order. I ordered the CTR-301P set. Their great. There's a few videos on youtube about them also. Definately what I'd recommend.


----------



## Taylor510ce (Aug 17, 2010)

But if you buy the canon trigger, you can keep adding flashes as you get more money, and not need more recievers ( as long as they are the compatible model speedlites ) It can control an unlimited number of speedlites. I have cheap triggers too and the trigger on the camera isnt bad, but the recievers on the flashes get annoying especially on stands. Just my advice. I plan on getting the 7D soon and I am going to be selling my 2 sunpaks with triggers to buy a 430ex...let me know if you want to trade. haha.


----------



## Idahophoto (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm in the same boat though next week I will be picking up my new 580EX II to get out. The 50D should of had a commander why Canon waited so long is beyond me. My old D90 had it. But oh well. I'll grab a couple more flashes in a few months probably around the start of the year with some pocket wizards and it will be a thing of the past.


----------



## cfusionpm (Aug 18, 2010)

Idahophoto said:


> I'm in the same boat though next week I will be picking up my new 580EX II to get out. The 50D should of had a commander why Canon waited so long is beyond me. My old D90 had it. But oh well. I'll grab a couple more flashes in a few months probably around the start of the year with some pocket wizards and it will be a thing of the past.


 
It's really unfortunate for the 50D. But I remember I was so excited when I read that the 7D had wireless flash control. After I got it, that was the first thing I wanted to check out. Sadly, even the 7D can only trigger other flashes optically by firing its built in flash. It works.... as long as the flash is in visual line of sight of my camera.... So even then, there's really no way around getting triggers. I'm not sure how different Nikon models handle wireless flash, but Canon definately leaves much to be desired there.

As a side note, I have a set of those ebay triggers in the mail now.


----------



## Taylor510ce (Aug 18, 2010)

cfusionpm said:


> Idahophoto said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in the same boat though next week I will be picking up my new 580EX II to get out. The 50D should of had a commander why Canon waited so long is beyond me. My old D90 had it. But oh well. I'll grab a couple more flashes in a few months probably around the start of the year with some pocket wizards and it will be a thing of the past.
> ...


 thats not true. Dont crush the product because you didn' t spend enough time with the manual.:lmao: There is a menu choice to stop the popup from firing. It still has to be in the up position though.


----------



## cfusionpm (Aug 18, 2010)

Taylor510ce said:


> cfusionpm said:
> 
> 
> > Idahophoto said:
> ...


I know.  There's a way to trigger it without the flash interrupting the shot (it fires early, before the shutter), but there's not a way to trigger it _without_ using the pop up flash.  Meaning visual line of sight has to be there.


----------



## NateS (Aug 18, 2010)

cfusionpm said:


> Taylor510ce said:
> 
> 
> > cfusionpm said:
> ...



It uses IR which needs line of sight...but IR can bounce off walls as well.   I have many, many times successfully fired my flash using the IR (CLS for Nikon's ) by bouncing it off walls and such....kind of like how I can make my remote control for my TV work by bouncing it off the back wall instead of directly at my receiver.  I do agree that that the IR is a big limitation and which that new cameras would come out with a RF to fire it....even if they have to sell a $100 add on for the flash to accept the RF signal, that would be a huge plus.


----------



## Taylor510ce (Aug 18, 2010)

cfusionpm said:


> Taylor510ce said:
> 
> 
> > cfusionpm said:
> ...


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 18, 2010)

Taylor510ce said:


> But if you buy the canon trigger, you can keep adding flashes as you get more money, and not need more recievers ( as long as they are the compatible model speedlites ) It can control an unlimited number of speedlites. I have cheap triggers too and the trigger on the camera isnt bad, but the recievers on the flashes get annoying especially on stands. Just my advice. I plan on getting the 7D soon and I am going to be selling my 2 sunpaks with triggers to buy a 430ex...let me know if you want to trade. haha.


 
There's problems with this though. Canon's transmitter only controls other Canon flashes. If you're using flashes off camera, generally most people don't use TTL. Also, you can't use Canon's trigger with studio strobes.

And if you look at the prices, you can get a good manual speedlight for $85-120. The price is much cheaper than purchasing nothing but Canon speed lights.



cfusionpm said:


> Idahophoto said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in the same boat though next week I will be picking up my new 580EX II to get out. The 50D should of had a commander why Canon waited so long is beyond me. My old D90 had it. But oh well. I'll grab a couple more flashes in a few months probably around the start of the year with some pocket wizards and it will be a thing of the past.
> ...


 
This is how Nikon's system works as well. That's why they have pop up flashes on their full frame professional cameras and Canon hasn't yet.


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 18, 2010)

score04w said:


> Thanks for the replies. I'm gonna go with the ebay set. If it doesn't work its only 35, not a big loss.


 
You can order a Cactus V2s transmitter and receiver combo from Midwest Photo Exchange Specializing in Off Camera Lighting, New and Used Photographic Cameras, Lighting, Printers, Medium and Large Format $24

They're a very reliable source for photography equipment and you're likely to get them sooner than ordering from over seas.


----------



## 786soul (Aug 18, 2010)

Sometimes though you'll need to worry about lighting between room without line of sight, i.e through a window on the other side of a camera. Line of sight wont work. I just went with the most versatile and cost effective option and because it's non-proprietary, it'll work with any speedlite you buy!

In regards to the above post; I've heard good things about the cactus triggers but one major gripe is the fact they sit up so high with the flash on top. If you're looking to bounce your speedlites into umbrellas and such, it'll be really off center. The cactus triggers add an extra ~2 inches in height :meh:


----------



## Idahophoto (Aug 18, 2010)

I heard Canon has patented something to do just that it sounds like a real nice set up. I can't wait to try it out. 
http://www.photographybay.com/2010/...n-built-in-radio-triggers-for-wireless-flash/


----------



## cfusionpm (Aug 18, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> This is how Nikon's system works as well. That's why they have pop up flashes on their full frame professional cameras and Canon hasn't yet.


Ah. Well to be honest, I absolutely hate the pop up flash and would rather not have one at all. Other than triggering flashes, I have no use for it whatsoever. Maybe I'm just trying to justify Canon's choices, but if I had a 1Ds and a big lighting setup, I don't think the reletively minor cost of a radio trigger would even be an issue. I would never actually WANT to trigger with the pop up anyway; if I had the option not to. 

I only say this because I ran into problems and annoyances trying to trigger two flashes at a recent shoot. I couldn't shoot in portrait because my lens/body was blocking my pop up from triggering the flash on the right. Changing where I stood and moving the stands helped, but I had to change around my framing and lighting. I'm not a fan of this method of triggering.



Idahophoto said:


> I heard Canon has patented something to do just that it sounds like a real nice set up. I can't wait to try it out.
> http://www.photographybay.com/2010/08/16/canon-working-on-built-in-radio-triggers-for-wireless-flash/


Yeah I saw that briefly on CR too. Looks cool, but probably won't be in any camera I'll have any time soon. The 7D fits my needs really well, and when my new triggers get here, I'll be set. But I love the progress! I hope an RF trigger of sorts is built in soon!


----------



## Travis F (Aug 18, 2010)

I went a totally different route when I took my flash off-camera. It's not a wireless set-up but it still allows the use of ETTL functions if you use that.

I cut my off camera shoe cord in half and added some network cable connectors to either end (female part). By doing this I can add any length of cable to 50' or so. I use a short 6" piece of cable when I want to put the flash back on the bracket.

It might look kind of cheesey but it works great! Honestly I don't think anyone would care how the darn thing looks as long as it works.

If you are interested let me know and I can post some pictures of it.

Travis


----------



## score04w (Aug 18, 2010)

Travis F said:


> I went a totally different route when I took my flash off-camera. It's not a wireless set-up but it still allows the use of ETTL functions if you use that.
> 
> I cut my off camera shoe cord in half and added some network cable connectors to either end (female part). By doing this I can add any length of cable to 50' or so. I use a short 6" piece of cable when I want to put the flash back on the bracket.
> 
> ...



Definitely interested in your set-up.  Always looking for a cheaper alternative.


----------



## Travis F (Aug 18, 2010)

Here you go....

Let me know if you have any more questions







2





3





4





Hope it helps,
Travis


----------



## score04w (Aug 18, 2010)

I like that set-up. +1 for creativity.  Who cares what it looks like as long as it works.  Technically you could make the connecting cord as long as you like.  What about splicing and being able to run two flashes?  Just an idea.


----------



## Travis F (Aug 18, 2010)

score04w said:


> I like that set-up. +1 for creativity. Who cares what it looks like as long as it works. Technically you could make the connecting cord as long as you like. What about splicing and being able to run two flashes? Just an idea.


 
I have no idea what the triggering voltage needs to be. If you go too long or splice it would that cause too much voltage drop? Same would apply for the signal carrying wires too I guess.....

Maybe I'll give it a shot (no pun intended) if I acquire another shoe cord.

Travis


----------



## eszostak (Nov 13, 2011)

Taylor510ce said:


> cfusionpm said:
> 
> 
> > Taylor510ce said:
> ...


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 14, 2011)

cfusionpm said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > This is how Nikon's system works as well. That's why they have pop up flashes on their full frame professional cameras and Canon hasn't yet.
> ...



I shoot with a 5D MKII.


----------

